# Screen setting/font size best for TV



## MishMouse (Feb 2, 2009)

I am currently connecting my computer to my Sony tube based HDTV via a DVI-HDMI cable.
The picture quality is good when viewing Hulu based movies, but when trying to view the desktop icons and viewing text things get a little fuzzy. I am wondering which screen setting/font/size do you use to get the best quality when viewing computer output on TV or is there any tricks involved to improve the quality of the text?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Reason Hulu looks good is because the text is large, desktop text is smaller and turns out looking more blurry. IIRC enabling font smoothing and increasing dpi to 125% helped me. What I always found strange is my mitsubishi hc3000 is native 1280x768 but setting my nvidia 6600gt to anything other than 1280x720 looks blurry, so I had to experiment a little to find the resolution that looked good. Hope that helps get you going in the right direction.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree that you'll have to experiment with your resolution... Even on my 54 inch plasma 1080p I use 1280x768 for desktop because anything higher and the font becomes hard to read / too small.... One trick I use is a ZOOM function on my Logitech keyboard to re-size web pages that Im having trouble reading..


----------

